# Hilfe-Computeranfänger total aufgeschmissen mit Win 7



## uuu152 (19 Oktober 2010)

Hallo  Ich habe eine Exe Datei von jemanden mit Skype bekommen. Dieser hat Win  xP. Ich wollte sie öffnen,das gibg aber i-wie nicht. Dann Fragte der PC  mich, ob ich mir Internethilfe suchen soll oder ein Programm aus einer  Bestehenden Liste aussuchen werde. Ich habe ein Programm aus der Liste ausgesucht und zwar eines womit mal  Bilder öffnen kann. Jetzt kommt das für mich unbegreifbare, alles auser ordner,werden aqls  Bilddatei angezeigt,nichtmal die Systemwiederherstellung geht. Wenn ich ein Programm öffne,egal ob Skype oder Firefox sagt er mir das  das nicht geht,das "Bild" kann nicht gelesen werden.

Bin echt total hilflos und hoffe das winowas nicht neu installiert werden muss....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Oktober 2010)

nun bleib mal locker.... neu installieren muss du nicht. Irgendwo in der Systemsteuerung kannst du einstellen mit welchem Programm du welche Datei öffnen willst. Wo genau wird dir gleich jemand sagen. Ich hab grad kein Windoof 7 da.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Oktober 2010)

was mir gerade einfällt...

öffne mal die Systemsteuerung von Win7 ein. dann kannst du oben rechts ne Frage eingeben. Ich würd es mal mit Datei öffnen versuchen


----------



## vierlagig (19 Oktober 2010)

*ROFL*

war es denn wirklich eine *.exe? normalerweise wird diese endung nicht anders behandelt... naja, egal, hast also den haken, dass der dateityp immer mit dem gewählten programm geöffnet werden soll, vergessen zu entfernen

dann im windows-explorer, sollte mit windows-logo + E oder rechtsklick auf start -> explorer erreichbar sein.

extras -> ordneroptionen -> dateitypen und alle verschobenen dateitypen anpassen... viel spaß!

eine andere möglichkeit wäre, von einem erfahrenen benutzer die registry reparieren zu lassen ...

ABER eigentlich bist du falsch in diesem forum, hier geht es eher um steuerungen und das drum herum, im administrator-forum oder bei heise oder chip wärst du mit deinem problem sehr viel besser aufgehoben! (außer du bist ein troll, die nehmen wir hier auch gern  )


----------



## uuu152 (19 Oktober 2010)

Danke^^ Wer ist den ein Erfahrener Nutzer?


----------



## Question_mark (19 Oktober 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				uuu152 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist den ein Erfahrener Nutzer?



Das sind alle Forumsteilnehmer mit einer Beitragszahl >= 100 bis 65536, ohne jegliche Berücksichtigung der Qualität der Beiträge.  

Dann muss ich noch auf folgendes hinweisen :



			
				uuu152 schrieb:
			
		

> Erfahrener Nutzer



Es gibt hier keine erfahrenen Nutzer. Diejenigen, die aus der Benutzung des Forums einen Vorteil beziehen, sind eher unerfahrene Nutzer.
Und dann gibt es noch erfahrene Benutzer. Die werden hier im Forum benutzt, um dem Azubi die Antworten für die Prüfungsaufgaben am nächsten Morgen vorzukauen 

Ich meine damit jetzt nicht Dich persönlich, aber Du hast mir dieses Wortspiel frei Haus geliefert 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## marlob (19 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was wird man denn bei einer Beitragszahl > 65536?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und welchen Titel gibt es mit 65537 Beiträgen... und wieso bekommt VL ein DANKE und ich nicht ? Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


Edit : Holländer : geh lernen


----------



## Question_mark (19 Oktober 2010)

*Man wird sehr alt sein ...*

Hallo,



			
				Marlob schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird man denn bei einer Beitragszahl > 65536?



Die wird man wohl nicht erreichen, ausser man stellt sein Leben auf 32-Bitbreite um. 
Also mal ganz allgemein gesagt, man wird dann sehr alt sein ...

Ausser vl, der bringt das bis 2020 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (19 Oktober 2010)

*Keine Titel, nur die Mittel ...*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Und welchen Titel gibt es mit 65537 Beiträgen



Der Titel heisst dann : "Buffer Overflow"  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## marlob (19 Oktober 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und welchen Titel gibt es mit 65537 Beiträgen... und wieso bekommt VL ein DANKE und ich nicht ? Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> 
> Edit : Holländer : geh lernen


Da komme ich gerade von :-(
Aber damit du nichts zu jammern hast, gebe ich dir mal einfach so ein Danke


----------



## marlob (19 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Also mal ganz allgemein gesagt, man wird dann sehr alt sein ...
> 
> ...


Warum hast du dann weniger Beiträge als ich


----------



## Question_mark (19 Oktober 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Marlob schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hast du dann weniger Beiträge als ich



Weil ich noch nicht so alt aussehe wie Du 

(ist ok, dafür gebe ich beim nächsten Mal ein Bier aus ...) 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ....
> Ausser vl, der bringt das bis 2020
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 

ICH werde das noch sicher erleben das VL die 32Bit knackt......




(Bier an QM)


----------



## Zefix (20 Oktober 2010)

Weil ihr grad beim Thema seid, Gratulation an QM und seinen 3000er *ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 Oktober 2010)

uuu152 schrieb:


> Hallo Ich habe eine Exe Datei von jemanden mit Skype bekommen...Ich wollte sie öffnen,das gibg aber i-wie nicht... ob ich mir Internethilfe suchen soll oder ein Programm aus einer Bestehenden Liste ...


 

Wie vertrauenswürdig ist Deine Skype-Quelle??? Eine *.exe-Datei wird immer versucht per Doppelklick mit LM, oder RM->Öffnen zu öffnen.
Es ist aber kein Problem, die Dateiendungen zu ändern. Ich könnte Dir auch Bilder als *.exe oder ausführbare Dateien als *.jpeg schicken.

Ich behaupte, dass Deine Datei entweder bei der Übertragung kaputt gegangen ist, oder dass Dir da jemand was unterjubeln wollte. Am Besten ist es immer, wenn für Fernübertragungen ein vernünftiges Packprogramm benutzt und die Prüfsumme (MD5) zur Datei gleich mitliefert wird. So kann man immer sicher sein, dass die Datei in Ordnung ist.

Also wenn Dir deine Thailändische Chat-Bekanntschaft die teuer bezahlten Nackidei-Fotos beim nächsten mal schickt, achte auf die Dateierweiterung und die Prüfsumme. So kannst Du sicher sein, dass die Detailaufnahmen auch erkennbar sind.


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Verpolt (20 Oktober 2010)

> Also wenn Dir deine Thailändische Chat-Bekanntschaft die teuer bezahlten Nackidei-Fotos beim nächsten mal schickt, achte auf die Dateierweiterung und die Prüfsumme. So kannst Du sicher sein, dass die Detailaufnahmen auch erkennbar sind.



Haben die auch schon Computer :-D


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 Oktober 2010)

http://www.thailovelinks.com/?ovchn...at&ovtac=PPC&gclid=CIClwInz4KQCFcWR3wodSQpWJQ


Klar... es hat ja nicht jeder die Kohle, um sich vor Ort anzustecken... In akuten Fällen von Überdruck fällt das dann in die Kategorie "Fernwartung".
Allerdings muss man dann vom Automatik- in den Handbetrieb schalten.


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Verpolt (20 Oktober 2010)

> Klar... es hat ja nicht jeder die Kohle, um sich vor Ort anzustecken... In akuten Fällen von Überdruck fällt das dann in die Kategorie "Fernwartung".



Du meinst wohl eher "Fernwirken" :s2:

Oder willst du die "umgebauten DoppelX-Cromosomen" etwa umparametrieren?



> Allerdings muss man dann vom Automatik- in den Handbetrieb schalten.



Wenn dein taktmerker in der Config eingestellt ist ---> *ACK*


----------

